# Any Information On My Rotary Gt Monza ?



## MarkGW (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can help with some info about my watch.

Its a Rotary GT Monza,

its not exactly in showroom condition, but I really like it and it keeps great time,

I picked it up in a junk shop about 10 years ago for Â£20, well it used to be a junk shop, but now its a retro shop

Ive seen some pictures of monza GTs around the internet, but not the gold one.

Ive also seen a picture of some racing driver wearing one (I think he was french), but again not the gold one

around 1970 ish

I say gold, Its gold coloured 

the bracelet is the original I think as it says GT on the middle link.

I emailed rotary about it just after I got it and heard absolutely nothing back from them,

just wondering if anyone knows anything about these,

such as if i can date it,

any specs - sort of movement etc

If its possible or worth it to get the dial cleaned up.

how much its worth now?










Cheers


----------



## MarkGW (Jun 22, 2011)

found the racing driver

he was joseph Siffert (swiss apparently)

http://www.chronocentric.com/forums/chronotrader/index.cgi?md=read;id=16541

this was on a reply to a guy selling a similar one in america.

he wanted $450 for his  , but I'm pretty sure he was dreaming at that price,

still no information around about the gold one though.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

MarkGW said:


> found the racing driver
> 
> he was joseph Siffert (swiss apparently)
> 
> http://www.chronocentric.com/forums/chronotrader/index.cgi?md=read;id=16541


Otherwise known as Jo Siffert or to his friends as 'Seppi'.

Works Porsche 917 driver and pilote extraordinaire : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo_Siffert

Odd that he should have been photographed wearing that Rotary Monza GT:










Because one of his sponsors was Heuer !


















See: http://watchist.com/watches/an-original-jo-siffert-autavia-on-original-bracelet-authentic-porsche-heritage-even-if-it-is-on-ebay/ - article about Siffert's Heuer Autavia - interesting read. :read:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant help with your specific questions, but I had this version of the Monza a while ago, a pretty good movement if I remember right, does yours have a nice caseback ? Mine had the flags on the back I think...


----------



## MarkGW (Jun 22, 2011)

heres the back.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I cant help with your specific questions, but I had this version of the Monza a while ago, a pretty good movement if I remember right, does yours have a nice caseback ? Mine had the flags on the back I think...


No Jase, it had GT on the back as can be seen below:



















Don't think they were all mech movts either, seen battery powered as well..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhh cheers Alan ... :thumbsup:

I knew it had 'something' on the back, but couldn't quite remember what....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ahhhh cheers Alan ... :thumbsup:
> 
> I knew it had 'something' on the back, but couldn't quite remember what....


No probs Jase :hi:

Can't recall ever seeing a stainless steel cased version on an original bracelet either; only the gold ones!


----------



## MarkGW (Jun 22, 2011)

looks nice on the leather strap,

not sure I like the bezel though, I don't go diving often enough 

yours has a much better crown than mine,

mine is almost smooth and virtually flush with the case, so its a bugger to set the date.

I keep having to move between 8.30 and 12 for the date to change.

other than that its the same back,

it says switzerland 61 18 33 , Regd Design 41730

on it,

the last link on the wrisband has (in ridiculously small letters)

Top Plaque LRG

Stainless steel back

and 2 stamps, a square one, and a fan shaped one

it may as well be hieroglyphics.


----------

